# Mediterranean olive



## Molokai (Jun 19, 2014)

I work with olive and see lots of it but lets just say i am sick of it. I mean i love it and hate it. 
Once in a while i find some nice olive that are off the charts. Makes me want to put it on some knives. The right pair has some pin holes.. I cannot finish a knife handle with that. Just dont feel right. Lots of olive cutoffs are going to be burned in barbecue. Dont hate me for that, i used to collect all usable pieces but in the end they all end up in the fire. Nobody wants them, i bet they will look good on some rings and jewelry. 
Great wood for barbecue, nice embers....

This is dry wood, i put some alcohol on it for color enhancing, phone photos.

Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a major bummer Tom, It's beautiful wood !!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't feel bad Tom. I burn piles of wood too (big piles) because I simply don't even have time to give it away. Gotta do what ya gotta do.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 19, 2014)

Their is a girl I follow on Instagram. I send her my small stuff and she make ear rings and jewelry for necklaces. I sent her a bunch of ab from stuff I got from cliff. Hate to see it going to waste


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom,

I'll pay for the shipping on a box of that stuff! what sizes is most if it?

Joe

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 19, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'll pay for the shipping on a box of that stuff! what sizes is most if it?
> 
> Joe


Right now it's the size that will fit in the ashtray of your car.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Molokai (Jun 19, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Tom,
> 
> I'll pay for the shipping on a box of that stuff! what sizes is most if it?
> 
> Joe


Small. Cracked knife scales and 1 inch sq.


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 19, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Small. Cracked knife scales and 1 inch sq.


 Perfect for pen blanks!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds like pen blanks to me also! 5 1/2" long or so and 1" square is just right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom can the wood be stabilized? I think the figure is very nice and would make a great looking knife. You mentioned that nobody wants it. Do you mean that no one would buy a knife with olive handles? If so, why is that?

I would love to have a few pieces of that too.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tom you have more courage then I -I sure would not show anyone what I am burning. Nice wood- and WOW that fireplace is clean................

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

I meant 1*1*1 inch. 
The scales in the photos are not for burning. I meant nobody wants offcuts. This scales are the best i have seen in years.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tom can the wood be stabilized? I think the figure is very nice and would make a great looking knife. You mentioned that nobody wants it. Do you mean that no one would buy a knife with olive handles? If so, why is that?
> 
> I would love to have a few pieces of that too.


I made one knife year ago and tried to sell it here and i think it was really cheap but nobody wanted it. 
I have olive in knife blocks and always open for trade. Not as fancy as these but is figured heartwood. There is a thread in recent finds of latest knife blocks. They are all going to a friend but i am sure i can find more.
That goes for you @shadetree_1 also.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 20, 2014)

I think all of us thought u were burning those good knife blanks lol . I know I did !


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I think all of us thought u were burning those good knife blanks lol . I know I did !


I have to write better next time.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 20, 2014)

@shadetree_1 and @Tclem I will keep you in mind and next time try to cut up some pen blanks. Can you work with small defects if the wood is first class, maybe some inlay work ? or should i burn it, lol


----------



## Tclem (Jun 20, 2014)

Molokai said:


> @shadetree_1 and @Tclem I will keep you in mind and next time try to cut up some pen blanks. Can you work with small defects if the wood is first class, maybe some inlay work ? or should i burn it, lol


DONT BURN IT.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 7, 2014)

I saved a couple of olive rings from the fire. Actually made four and one bog oak earings. They are all ordered. Its my first turnings and i used a drill and sandpaper.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow very nice! 



Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 8, 2014)

I love Olive, just wish I could dry the stuff without it cracking!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 9, 2014)

Here are all together, some have been sold. Bog oak, Diw, olive and black locust burl. Kind of addictive to turn wood. Now i

understand you turners, took me a while.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2014)

@Kevin , here are two more, not totally finished, need some final touch... I call them "Neolithic" rings

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2014)

Those are cool Tom - and I really love the faceted one. Did you do that with a chisel?


----------



## Molokai (Jul 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Those are cool Tom - and I really love the faceted one. Did you do that with a chisel?


no, on my grinder, with 240 grit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustmeinMS (Aug 4, 2014)

I would be interested in some pen blanks as well. I don't like to see Olive burnt. No way, no how, no sir!


----------

